# Moving to Los Angeles. Useful advice, info anyone?



## skyscraper101 (Aug 3, 2011)

So in a dramatic new turn of events, my company are moving me out to work and live in Los Angeles for the foreseeable 

Just seeing if there are any urbanz who live out that way, or anyone who's lived there in the past? I'm going to be based in the West Hollywood area. I know virtually nothing else about living there. I will definitely need a car though, I know that much. I've driven through LA from the airport to get out to Palm Springs and back so I've spent virtually no time hanging out otherwise. 

To further complicate matters I'm going to be leaving my fiance here in London for a month, who herself is just about to leave Brazil to live with me here in London. No sonner will I be welcoming her off the plane, I will be leaving her here for a month 5 days later 

I'll be back to London mid September to tie up things here with my flat etc. but then probably going out for longer periods at a time, and coming back occasionally for holidays. Slightly unnerving how little time I've got to sort a lot out. I'm leaving in 12 days FFS!! If anyone has any useful tips though please let me know. All advice welcomed.


----------



## pk (Aug 5, 2011)

In the event of earthquakes, stay beneath solid doorframes.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 5, 2011)

As a SoCal resident you can get annual passes to Disneyland, Universal and some of the the other major attractions; it costs hardly anything more than normal entry and gives you discounts at the stores and restaurants. The LA residents I was staying with last week all have Disney passes, so I'm not just recommending this a tourist. 

There are a few drive-in movie theatres in the area too - it's a really good, and cheap, way to see a movie. 

You've got a lovely area to live in! I liked LA way more than I was anticipating.


----------



## pianissimo (Aug 5, 2011)

First thought was get a car and you already know that.

I didn't really like LA much when I visited there.  It felt a bit empty with all those wide roads.

Seconded to drive-in movies.  Fun, cheap, can bring your own food and all.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

How exciting


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 5, 2011)

scifisam said:


> As a SoCal resident you can get annual passes to Disneyland, Universal and some of the the other major attractions; it costs hardly anything more than normal entry and gives you discounts at the stores and restaurants. The LA residents I was staying with last week all have Disney passes, so I'm not just recommending this a tourist.


 
ooo that sounds good


----------



## D (Aug 10, 2011)

I dig LA.  There's a TON to enjoy.

Once you're there I can give specific suggestions if you like.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh I LOVE West Hollywood, it is a brilliant place.  Reminds me a little of Camden and has a great social scene. I worked for a company based in Manhattan Beach in LA about 10 years ago, so I dunno if the places I hung out are still there anymore, but the people I got on with most there were gay and lived in West Hollywood, so we hung out in mostly gay bars.  I especially loved the Lesbian bar with it's gay mariachi band and the wild and energetic dancing.  I literally got swept off my feet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

D said:


> I dig LA. There's a TON to enjoy.
> 
> Once you're there I can give specific suggestions if you like.



D! *waves*


----------



## nickolarse (Aug 10, 2011)

Fathers Office for the best burger in town.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Just seeing if there are any urbanz who live out that way, or anyone who's lived there in the past?



I spent the summer ın Pasadena a few years ago. The gardens at the Huntıngdon Lıbrary are very beautıful. I used to go to the Standard nıghtclub on a rooftop downtown. There are loads of Brıts there. You quıte often see famous people. Sunset Strıp ıs basıcally nothıng, but the boardwalk at Venıce Beach ıs ınterestıng. The nıcest beaches are north of Malıbu. That's about ıt.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2011)

you have to go to the Formosa. It's out that way (west hollywoodish, maybe a bit further out). proper fifties bar and restaurant (not fifties-themes novelty), right next to the old Warners lot so used to be the default option for lots of the old stars - and hasn't changed since, really - interior is so authentic they used it to film a couple of scenes from LA confidential. they mix excellent drinks in there.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

My only advice is refuse to go. After the novelty of the first week.....


----------



## trashpony (Aug 15, 2011)

Get yourself a Californian driving licence at some stage. Take a short lease and get to know the city before you decide where to live more long term.

Although it is a very car-oriented place, explore on foot - along the coast, in the Hollywood Hills, downtown. Shop in Trader Joe's. Go skiing in Big Bear on the weekend - it's a short drive. Go to the Farmer's Market in Fairfax

I lived there for a couple of years and loved it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers all. Arrived today. I have a wicked house to live in for the next few weeks.

Now... must. stay. awake.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello  Oh another thing - LA Weekly is a free listings magazine which is quite good. The LA Times (sunday paper) is largely only good as a doorstopper.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Feeling a combination of homesickness, culture shock, and tiredness right now. I have an amazing place I'm staying at but I've left my girlfriend alone in London after spending only 4 days properly with her, and I'm feeling a bit down now.

This should probably go in nobbing and sobbing.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Feeling a bit better today. Still haven't really gone anywhere as I've been working every day. Will try and see what's what at the weekend.

What is strange is going outside to warm up. Bloody air con in this place is on all the time and I'm freezing.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 18, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Feeling a bit better today. Still haven't really gone anywhere as I've been working every day. Will try and see what's what at the weekend.
> 
> What is strange is going outside to warm up. Bloody air con in this place is on all the time and I'm freezing.



You can turn it down you know


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2011)

trashpony said:


> You can turn it down you know



I know but my boss is an air con freak. He needs it on all the time


----------



## trashpony (Aug 18, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I know but my boss is an air con freak. He needs it on all the time



When I lived there, everyone got really excited in winter when they got the chance to wear a jumper every now and then  The worst thing is the lack of weather. Still, you get to look out and go 'wow, it's a sunny day!' a lot more than you do in London


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2011)

That is true.. especially reading my twitter feed today and seeing everyone moaning about rain in London


----------



## Flavour (Aug 27, 2011)

i have also recently moved to Hollywood and finding it a bit boring.
i have been nearly 3 weeks... the weather is indeed beyond beautiful but the transport/road situation is crap and i'm the kind of person who wants to live in a nice small neighborhood with everything within walking distance. not got that here. sucks.

santa monica is pretty nice, at least on first impressions. need to hit the beach more.

i have also left a long term gf in england and feeling shitty about it so empathy is high

you're probably quite close to me

i'm around the corner from Paramount studios


----------



## trashpony (Aug 28, 2011)

I would move somewhere else then Szare. Silverlake or Marina del Rey or somewhere a bit more 'villagey'


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 20, 2011)

anyone been to The  King's Head? 116 Santa Monica Boulevard. My mate is in L.A at the moment and goes there quite a lot, apparantly it's quite good, and it's Vinne Jones's local


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Szare said:


> i have also recently moved to Hollywood and finding it a bit boring.
> i have been nearly 3 weeks... the weather is indeed beyond beautiful but the transport/road situation is crap and i'm the kind of person who wants to live in a nice small neighborhood with everything within walking distance. not got that here. sucks.
> 
> santa monica is pretty nice, at least on first impressions. need to hit the beach more.
> ...



Woah.. I just saw this. I'm also around the corner from Paramount Studios (though I'm in London at the moment). Whereabouts are you? I've been living on Plymouth Blvd.

Totally agree with much of what you said. The area surrounding is pretty, but lacks the buzz and hustle of more exciting cities like London or NYC.


----------

